# Der "Ich kann mich auch ohne Facebook mit anderen Münchnern verabreden"-Thread



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es sie ja,die leute,welche nicht bei facebook sind und/oder sein wollen,aber im umkreis von münchen mal ne session mit anderen fahrern veranstalten wollen?
die diskussion gabs hier schon mehrmals,und immer kam der verweis auf die fb-gruppe "biketrial munich".
wer weiss,vielleicht endet mein letzter versuch,locals zu finden auf der letzten seite des trial forums,vielleicht gehts mir aber auch so wie den kölnern,deren topic man schon als sticky bezeichnen könnte 

einen versuch ist es mir auf jeden fall wert!

meldet euch,münchner/brucker/umgebungs-trialer!


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

har har,128 hits,no reply!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (1. September 2013)

So ist das eben. Gibt ja schon den München Tread.


----------



## twobit (1. September 2013)

**** Facebook! 

"Ich hab 129 Facebookfreunde, aber das sind wirklich Freunde, mit denen ich mich regelmässig treffe"

(Steffi, wer ist Steffi - Son Mist, ich kann ja nicht mal die Namen richtig zuordnen)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7nrO8MJvaE"]Tim Bendzko - Programmiert (offizielles Video) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

twobit schrieb:


> **** Facebook!



+1!

und verwaiste threads zählen nicht.

bei mir ums eck gibts sogar nen trialverein.
mit genau einem radfahrer,der rest sind motorista.
und der ist modfahrer und dessen sektionen bestehen aus beton pfosten,ein dutzend ungefähr.sehr motivierend als street trialer 

ich lebe ja echt gern in bayern,aber mitfahrertechnisch suckt münchen dermassen...
ist ja nicht so,dass ich nicht auch schon an den gängigen spots frauenkirche und stadionfelsen aufgelaufen wäre,allerdings hätte ich alleine auch in bruck fahren können.

für sowas meld ich mich doch nicht in dieser psychosuppe an!

protest!


----------



## trialelmi (1. September 2013)

Dann bau dir eben selber was im Garten auf. So habe ich das gemacht.


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

du kennst meine nachbarn nicht,wenn ich da auch nur einen qm nicht allgemeinem nutzen überlasse gibts nen brief an die hausverwaltung!


----------



## trialelmi (1. September 2013)

Das ist tragisch... Meine Nachbarn haben sich auch aufgeregt. Aber mich juckts nicht. Hinterm Gewächshaus ist auch noch eine neue Ecke.


----------



## twobit (1. September 2013)

wie geil ist das denn


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

neid!


----------



## trialelmi (1. September 2013)

In Bonn ist auch tote Hose und bevor ich mir was suche geh ich lieber in den Garten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2013)

trialelmi schrieb:


> In Bonn ist auch tote Hose und bevor ich mir was suche geh ich lieber in den Garten.



Lol. Bei uns ist noch weniger los. Da komm ich selbst durch FB nicht an Mitfahrer. Ich habe in Halle glaube ich noch nie einen Trialer gesehen. Bei uns gibt es nur die wänster mit ihren BMX.

Nico.


----------



## twobit (1. September 2013)

Wer ist lol


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

twobit schrieb:


> Wer ist lol



ist die frage jetzt ernst gemeint?
*L*aughing *O*ut *L*oud=laut loslachen


----------



## twobit (1. September 2013)

*fg*
*fs*
*g*
*i*

unsere Sprache besteht bald nur noch aus dem Shit...


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2013)

twobit schrieb:


> aus dem Shit...



Und aus dem Schei**. 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (1. September 2013)

ich lmao,wtf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (4. September 2013)

kein schwein schreibt mich aaaaaaaan....


----------



## twobit (5. September 2013)

Probiers doch mal bei München und Oberbayern - nen eigenen Fred
Aber die fahren mehr Trail, weniger Trial


----------



## family-biker (5. September 2013)

fast-rentner in lycra meinte ich jetzt nicht,als ich "mitfahrer" gesagt hab...


----------



## twobit (5. September 2013)

lol


----------



## family-biker (27. Oktober 2013)

bump!


hehe


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Oktober 2013)

Ist bei facebook denn was los? Gibts da welche?


----------



## family-biker (27. Oktober 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ist bei facebook denn was los? Gibts da welche?



ja schon,da gibts die biketrial munich gruppe,allerdings bin ich facebookgegner und deshalb auf mich gestellt.
traurig,in meiner kindheit/jugend hat man freunde nicht geadded,sondern draussen kennengelernt.in der echten welt.

ist doch die in der wir rad fahren oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mich auch lange gegen Facebook gesträubt, mich aber dann doch angemeldet. Eigentlich nur, weil ich zu den Schauspielern der von mir in meiner Examensarbeit analysierten Telenovela Kontakt aufnehmen wollte. 

Was soll ich sagen, ich habe nicht nur lateinamerikanische Fernsehstars interviewt sondern sogar den Drehbuchautor der Telenovela. Zu irgendwas ist Facebook dann doch zu gebrauchen. 

Nico.


----------



## Mulholland (27. Oktober 2013)

Was ist Facebook ? Kenn ich nicht und brauch ich nicht. Im Grunde brauche ich die ganzen sozialen Netzwerke 0, da ich das reale Leben und den respektvollen NICHT anonymen Umgangen mit Menschen dem virtuellen, welcher dies meist ausschließt vorziehe. Ich handhabe das so, dass ich mich einfach in benötigte Foren anmelde, dort Kontakte knüpfe, mich in einem wichtigen Sektor aufhalte und so reale Kontakte knüpfe. Beispiel IBC. Einmal gepostet, dass ich einen Mentor fürs Trial benötige und mittlerweile kenne ich über 10 Leute. 2 Davon hab ich dann über Youtube noch kennengelernt durchs blose kommentieren von Videos mit welchen ich nun auch schon öfters gefahren bin. Ich pflege ausschließlich Kontakte
die virtuel beginnen und real enden. Alles weitere ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Warum sich wegen Person X oder Y stressen wenn man mit diesen doch nie real was zu tun haben wird ? Hier bei IBC funktioniert das Organisieren für Sessions mMn mehr als positiv. Von daher thumbs up 4 IBC

Gruesse


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2013)

Naja... so anders sind Forum+Youtube aber auch nicht. Genau das Forum ist doch auch ein soziales Netzwerk.

Ich find Facebook garnicht mal so schlimm. Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man in der Stadt die Leute nur noch auf ihren Handys wischen sieht und genau weiß, dass sie hier auch bei Facebook aktiv sind. 

Mir als Kurier laufen die Leute reihenweise vor das Rad, weil sie am Wischen sind. DAS ist eine SCH*** Entwicklung.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (27. Oktober 2013)

@ Mulholland


----------



## family-biker (27. Oktober 2013)

ich drücke @niconj2 und @_Mulholland_ hiermit den nicht vorhandenen "like" button.


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Oktober 2013)

Freitag und Samstag bin ich mit meinem Bruder in München und habe mich mit den Trialern dort verabredet. Sascha, Pat und Simon aus Nürnberg kommen auch.

Sobald ich den Treffpunkt und die Spots für Freitag/Samstag weiß, poste ich hier nochmal.


----------



## family-biker (29. Oktober 2013)

finde ich super,danke!
blöderweise hab ich seit gestern ne fette erkältung,mal sehen,ob ich diese rechtzeitig in den griff bekomme.
ironie on
wär ja toll:monatelanges nach-ner-session-fragen ,mit anschliessendem nicht-teilnehmen wegen krankheit.
ironie off


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Oktober 2013)

Schonen und Tee trinken 

Also aktuell steht zur Debatte Freitag im Olypark/Olydorf die Runde zu fahren und anschließend vielleicht noch Münchner Freiheit.

Sonntag dann eine Runde in Riem/Messestadt Ost.

Wir wollen beide Tage viel fahren, denke es geht immer schon so um 10-11 Uhr los.

Sobald ich mehr weiß, poste ich.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Oktober 2013)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Schonen und Tee trinken



Quatsch! Es gibt doch jetzt schon wieder Glühwein zu kaufen. Mit fettem Schuss vor der Session und ab geht der Family Biker.

Ich wäre gern mal bei solchen Events dabei aber leider findet hier so etwas nicht statt. Was ich an MTB Können zugelegt habe, nur weil ich mit richtigen MTB Fahrern gefahren bin...

Nico.


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Oktober 2013)

Aktueller Plan für Freitag - Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Olypark an den Steinen

Kostenlose Parkmöglichkeit in der Preußenstraße oder dem Helene-Mayer-Ring. Von da aus sind es keine 10 min mit dem Rad.

Hoffe der Google Maps Link funktioniert - siehe grüner Pfeil

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=+48°+...F-8&ei=z1FxUvuGKonsswaprYDQAw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg


----------



## family-biker (30. Oktober 2013)

danke sehr,ich muss gucken,ob ich dass von der gesundheit her hinbekomme.
ich pack mich jetzt erstmal in die wanne 

sollte ich können und ggfls.nachkommen müssen,hat von euch einer icq?
wenn ja bitte uin per pn.

oder eben handynummer


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (31. Oktober 2013)

Randall Munroe hat dazu mal kommentiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (31. Oktober 2013)

haha,fair enough!


----------



## family-biker (1. November 2013)

wenn ich mir überlege,dass diejungs sich gerade zu ner session treffen,ich aber mit kopfschmerzen und co auf der couch liege,stinkt mir das gewaltig.
ich hoffe,dass sich auch bei zukünftigen sessions einer hier her verirren kann,um kurz bescheid zu geben,was abgeht.

saublödes timing gewesen diesmal


----------



## tommytrialer (1. November 2013)

Heute war echt was los, waren 11 Leute aus 4 Nationen.

www.facebook.com/extremebikesports

Ich glaube auch ohne bei Facebook angemeldet zu sein, kannst du den Clip und ein paar Bilder auf unserer Fanpage sehen.

Morgen-Samstag 2.11 - Hier die Beschreibung von Sam

ab 11 Uhr im Park mit diesen uralten geologischen Steinen an der Ecke Friedrich-Eckart-Straße/ Bernatzikstraße. Dann ist ein Spot in Berg am Laim/Trudering geplant, den ich selber noch nicht kenne. Anschließend Messestadt: Parken dort in einer der Anwohnerstraßen, die von der Willy-Brandt-Allee weggehen oder gleich vorne an der Hanns-Schwindt-Straße. Trial dann zuerst am Platz der Menschenrechte (hinter den RiemArcaden, auf der anderen Seite vom Willy-Brandt-Platz), dann die Spots der Messestadt/ des Riemer Parks abklappern, am Schluss ggf. Essen in den RiemArcaden.


----------



## family-biker (1. November 2013)

danke für das update(irgendwie stinkts mir jetzt noch mehr lol).

wenn mir jemand nur kurz ne sms schreiben könnte,wenn ihr in der messestadt einschlagt.ich werde dann je nachdem,wann das sein wird und wie ich beieinander bin dazustossen(muss bis 13h arbeiten,könnte somit theoretisch um 15.30 dort sein)

nächstes jahr können solche aktionen gerne im sommer sein haha


----------



## family-biker (14. November 2013)

mal wieder ein "bump".einfach weil ich den thread nicht versickern lassen will.
auf gehts münchner,bald schneits und dann ist schluss mit lustig


----------



## Insomnia- (23. September 2015)

Das hier war irgendwie das einzige das ich zu Bayern finden konnte. Bin vom 3-6.10 so gerade eben noch in Bayern ( genauer bin ich in grainau)
Vielleicht kommt ja hier jemand aus dem
Zwischenraum oder auch aus dem Gebiet um die Zugspitze ?
Zwecks Ausfahrt.
Werd auch mal bei Facebook Fragen.

Sorry fürs ausgraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (1. Oktober 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Das hier war irgendwie das einzige das ich zu Bayern finden konnte. Bin vom 3-6.10 so gerade eben noch in Bayern ( genauer bin ich in grainau)
> Vielleicht kommt ja hier jemand aus dem
> Zwischenraum oder auch aus dem Gebiet um die Zugspitze ?
> Zwecks Ausfahrt.
> ...



Bei Interesse mal nach Regensburg schauen!
Lg,
Andi


----------



## Hoffes (8. Oktober 2015)

Würde ende dieses jahr oder Anfang nächstes mal gerne ein Wochenende in München fahren gehen.

Wäre da intresse da wäre cool wenn da mehrere kommen


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Oktober 2015)

Je nachdem wie das Wochenende fällt (evtl ein langes?) würde ich dazu stoßen


----------

